# air shock and springs ?



## 892.5 (Dec 27, 2009)

l have 89 wrangler need air shocks looked on monroe's site and a few others ng anyone have part #,s f end drops three inch when plow is up 2.5 151engine


----------



## 892.5 (Dec 27, 2009)

892.5;927612 said:


> l have 89 wrangler need air shocks looked on monroe's site and a few others ng anyone have part #,s f end drops three inch when plow is up 2.5 150 engine


----------



## 892.5 (Dec 27, 2009)

*air shocks and springs ?*



892.5;927674 said:


> 892.5;927612 said:
> 
> 
> > l have 89 wrangler need air shocks looked on monroe's site and a few others ng anyone have part #,s f end drops three inch when plow is up 2.5 150]


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

892.5;927675 said:


> 892.5;927674 said:
> 
> 
> > 892.5;927612 said:
> ...


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

The 85 T-bird rear shocks by Monroe are # MA793 Max-Air, and on Amazon are around $60 for the pair.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Or order the add a leaf set available from JCW for the rear of your jeep (they are a two piece per side set. You can reverse them and install on the front...bolts on in half an hour. Pic of the setup...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86538&highlight=jeep+spring+add


----------



## Bronco1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Found a site that even has sets for lifted vehicles. Shockwarehouse.com Go to truck section and put your year in.


----------



## 892.5 (Dec 27, 2009)

*air shocks or springs*

thanks for info bronco1 dident mention i had a reverse shackle kit just took it out oem suspension also 20 yrs old toast going with 1 1/2 or 2 inch lift new springs shocks ect

89 wrangler 2.5 5 spd 
6 1/2 meyer e 47


----------

